# Some upcoming Sacto stuff if your in the area



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 6, 2009)

August 16th - Bro's vs. Hoes Kickball match. 6pm at McKinnley Park

August 25th - Talent Show! (will be taking place on an abandoned train car) 5pm, meet at Miller Park.

Just in case your in sac and bored..


----------



## volcanre (Nov 27, 2013)

great forum nice discussion...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 24, 2014)

locked.


----------

